# تأهيل آبار النفط الثقيل باستخدام النبضات



## sofian1972420 (25 مايو 2010)

تأهيل آبار النفط الثقيل باستخدام النبضات​​إن المعالجة بالنبضات الشديدة قد قًدمت في كندا في عام 1998 بعد سنتين من التجارب المخبرية التي ركزت على زيادة التدفق من الطبقة إلى البئر وذلك بعد أنخفاض الإنتاج من طبقات النفط الثقيل البارد والمترافقة مع انتاج الرمل *(chops)* حيث أدى هذا إلى أستنتاج إن الأصلاح النبضي يمكن أن يساعد على تنشيط الآبار الضعيفة أو المعدومة الإنتاج وتحويلها إلى آبار أقتصادية وقد تم تطبيق هذه الطريقة على الآبار المئة الأولى بدون مساعدة المواد الكيميائية وقد تم تحقيق زيادة جيدة في الإنتاج.
ثم تمت إضافة المواد الكيميائية في الآبار اللاحقة لتغيير الظروف الفيزيائية في الطبقة وتحسين الأنتاج.فتم استخدام حمض كلور الماء في الصخور الكلسية وحمض الفلور في الطبقات الرملية والتي تنسد مساماتها بالمواد الغضارية.
وقد تم تطبيق هذه الطريقة للطبقات الخازنة للنفط الثقيل بسبب عدم فعالية المعالجات التقليدية لعدة أسباب منها الشقوق –القنوات – انسداد جزئي للمجال المثقب –التشبع الغير متجانس بالنفط- اختلاف اللزوجة بين النفط والمياه الطبقة –الفصل بين السوائل لأختلاف الوزن النوعي –تسرب مواد المعالجة في الشقوق وعدم تأثر باقي الطبقة بها .
لذلك يمكن التغلب على هذه الصعوبات بتطبيق الطريقة النبضية مع الكيميائية بنفس الوقت. 
آلية تشكيل النبضات :يتم تشكيل_ النبضات_بواسطة نظام إزاحة أسفل البئر والذي يشكل نبضة بسعة كبيرة ومفاحئة في السائل الموجود في البئر مقابل المجال المثقب وذلك بواسطة حفارة صيانة والتي تشوط ميكانيكياً أداة مربوطة أسفل المواسير وهذا يسمح بتطبيق طاقة كبيرة مباشرة على السائل بإنزال المواسير والأداة بشكل مفاجئ في السائل.وتكرر هذه العملية من 5-24 ساعة وبأستخدام مقياس للضغط أسفل البئر يتم معرفة شكل موجة الضغط والضغط المعاكس من الطبقة لهذه الحركة ويمكن ضخ سائل في الفراغ الحلقيبمعدل متناسب مع مستوى السائل وتردد وطول شوط النبضة ويتم أختيار بارامترات أداة النبض العملية حسب الهدف من الأصلاح وتاريخ البئر وسبب تناقص الإنتاج.
تأثير سلاسل النبضات ينشأ من عدد من الآليات الفيزيائية:
1-نبضة السائل في جوار البئر: النبضة السريعة والمندفعة خارج البئر تفتح الثقوب المغلقة من مجال التثقيب وتفكك المواد المتراصة في قنوات الجريان وتسمح للسائل بالمرور بعد وضع البئر في الأنتاج.
2-تشكيل موجة توسع المسامية: لا تتشتت موجة الضغط بالكامل بجوار البئر بل تنتشر في الوسط المسامي خارج البئر وتنعكس عن الطبيقات المختلفة ويمتد التأثير من 300-400 م مزيدة ً النفوذية وبالتالي الأنتاجية.
4-فتح المسامات المغلقة: عند تسارع السائل بشكل مفاجئ ومتذبذب فالقوة المطبقة على فتحات المسامات تكسر المواد التي تسدها وتحركها بعيداً ويمكن ان يصل التأثير لمسافات بعيدة.
5-التغلب على القوى الشعرية السادة: بفضل التسارع تتشكل قوى إضافية على المسامات المغلقة بسبب قوى التلاصق الشعري بين الماء والنفط وهذه القوى الإضافية تتغلب على القوى الشعرية وتسمح للنفط من الخروج من الثقوب.
6- تخفيف نفوذية القنوات:بسبب انتشار موجة توسيع المسامية بشكل شعاعي فأن النفط يمكن أن يزاح من المناطق المنخفضة النفوذية القريبة وهذا يخفف من الفرق في الإزاحة بين المناطق المنخفضة والعالية النفوذية ولكنه لا يلغي الفرق نهائياً.
جيولوجيا وليتولوجية الطبقة: 
 تم تطبيق هذه الطريقة في حقل في كندا –ألبرتا في طبقة رملية متشققة ومعزولة تعود لعصر الكريتاسي وتتكون من رمال متوسطة إلى صغيرة الحجم مع نسبة قليلة من الغضار القابل للحركة وكانت قيمة الأشعاع الطبيعي تتراوح من 40-60 وهذا يدل على وجود k40 في الفلدسبار وجزيئات الغضار.بينما في الطبقات المغطية كانت قيمته 60-75 وهذا يشير إلى سيطرة الغضار مع حزيئات دقيقة للرمل.
كثافة النفط من 13-17 API ولزوجته 1000-11000 CP و لزوجة المياه الطبقية 1 CP . والنفط أسفلتي مع وجود نسبة من الشمع.
بيانات الآبار :
 عمقها الوسطي 600 م كثافة النفط 16-17 API لزوجة النفط 1200CP , محتوى الأسفلت 5-6 % ,التشبع الأولي بالنفط 85% في القسم العلوي للطبقة و 82% في القسم السفلي , الطبقة رملية غير متماسكة مساميتها 30-32 % ويتم إنتاج النفط الثقيل مع الرمل بشروط محددة منذ 20 عاماً بالمضخات المكبسية ثم توقف الأنتاج وكان المردود الأولي 9% في القسم العلوي و5 % في القسم السفلي.معظم الآبار تملك مجالين منتجين السفلي 2.5 م والعلوي 5 م ,قطر فتحات التثقيب 13- 10 ملم بمعدل 10 ط/م . في بداية الإنتاج كانت الآبار تنتج كمية صغيرة من الرمل وكان ضغط القاع 800KPA وهذا يشير لعدم وجود مصدر خارجي للطاقة فعال.

طريقة الأصلاح:
إن وجود عدة أسباب لأنخفاض الأنتاج بالإضافة لعدم استعادة الضغط بعد الفترة الطويلة للتوقف وعدم نجاح الطريقة الكيميائية التقليدية في إعطاء نتائج مرضية استوجب ذلك تطبيق فكرة الأصلاح النبضي مع الكيميائي في نفس الوقت وللقيام بذلك يجب اتباع ما يلي:
1- تحضير سائل للمعالجة ويكون ذو أساس نفطي وبلزوجة أقل من النفط الثقيل المتواجد في الطبقة وبمعدل 1 م3 لكل 1 م من المجال المثقب ويجب ان يؤثر على الأسفلت والشمع ويحتوي على كمية جيدة من المواد العطرية الحلقية ذات الوزن الجزيئي المنخفض مع إضافة لمخفضات التوتر السطحي ومواد لتغيير خاصية التبلل وكلما كانت فترة التشبع كبيرة كانت النتائج أفضل.
تضخ هذه المواد ببطء في الفراغ الحلقي وبسبب الضغط المنخفض للطبقة فأن جميع هذه المواد تدخل للمجال المثقب وبشكل أكبر في المناطق النفوذة . تترك هذه المواد في مكانها من 5-7 أيام.
2- في حال وجود مواسير إنتاج في البئر يتم ضخ 4 م3 من المياه الطبقية مع 10-30 % من سائل المعالجة في المواسير وذلك بعد سحب المضخة وقضبان الضخ في حال وجودها.
3-يتم التأكد من أن المجال المثقب مفتوح بالكامل ويتم إخراج الرمل في حال وجوده ,ثم تسحب المواسير من البئر.
4- يتم إنزال معدات الأصلاح النبضي فوق المجال المثقب العلوي مباشرةً و يبدأتشكيل النبضات بواسطة مكبس بقطر مناسب للقطر الداخلي لمواسير التغليف وبطول شوط من 6-8 م وبمعدل 2-3 شوط /د , ويستمر هذا من 7-10 ساعات .
5- يتم مراقبة مستوى السائل في الفراغ الحلقي كل ساعة ويتم إضافة نفس السائل المزاح في المواسير في الفراغ الحلقي وذلك حسب مستوى السائل وبكمية من 6-8 م3.
6-تسحب أداة النبضات ويتم تحسس قاع البئر وفي حال وجود رمل ينظف ويتم أنزال معدات الأنتاج ويبدأ الضخ.
تقييم العملية:
تم تطبيق طريقة النبضات المترافقة مع المعالجة الكيميائية على سبعة آبار وكانت النتائج كالتالي:
1 – زاد الأنتاج في السبع آبار 2,3 مرة.
2 – زادت نسبة النفط المنتج بخمس مرات.
3 – نسبة النفط إلى الماء زادت من 0,16 إلى 0,43 بعد العملية.
4 – بئر واحدة أظهرت أنخفاض نسبة النفط إلى الماء ولكنه أنتج 20% زيادة في إنتاج النفط بعد العملية.
 5 – بئر واحدة تستحق التنويه حيث كان أنتاجه 100% ماء قبل العملية وكلن مغلقاً لعدة أشهر وبعد العملية أصبح متوسط الأنتاج 160 م3/شهر من النفط و55 م3 / شهر من الماء.وهكذا فان العملية قد نجحت بشكل كبير في إنقاص تدفق الماء إلى البئر بدون أستخدام مواد سادةوذلك يعود إما بسبب تطبق القنوات أو الطبيقات المشبعة بالماء أو أنها أًشبعت مجدداً بالنفط بشكل متجانس بعد العملية.
الآفاق المستقبلية:
ý إن استخدامالطريقة النبضية للأصلاح سيحقق نجاحات أكبر في المستقبل وذلك بسبب الخبرة المكتسبة في تحديد الآبار المناسبة لتطبيقها واستخدام المواد الكيميائية المناسبة لكل طبقة .
ý كمايمكن الإستفادة من قياس ضغط قاع البئر لتحديد سبب تناقص الأنتاج إما بسبب أنسداد فتحات التثقيب أو عدم الأتصال مع الضغط الطبقي البعيد.
ý وان تقييم كل بئر وتحديد الزمن اللازم لمعالجة الأنسداد حول البئر يساهم في المستقبل لتحديد زمن المعالجة المناسب.
ý كما أن الضغط المعاكس المتشكل نتيجة رد فعل الطبقة على النبضات المولدة يساعد في فهم حالة الصخر في المنطقة المحيطة بالبئر.
ý يتم استخدام المعلومات عن مستوى السائل لتحسين المعالجة الكيميائية وتحسين البارامترات المستخدمة مثل طول الشوط- تردد- وفترة المعالجة.
ý إن المعالجة حتى الآن تمت على النفط الثقيل ولكن هناك أسباب للأعتقاد بأن حقن الحمض في الصخور الكربوناتية لأذابة الصخر أو حقنه في الطبقات الرملية لأذابة الحبيبات الغضارية مع استخدام النبضات يمكن أن يؤدي لنتائج جيدة وخاصة في الطبقات ذات الضغوط الطبقية الضعيفة والمتشققة مع وجود مواد دقيقة قابلة للحركة في الطبقة الخازنة تقوم بسد القنوات وبالتالي يمكن تعديل الطريقة حسب الظروف في كل طبقة بحيث يمكن تطبيق النبضات أولاً لفتح القنوات المسدودة ثم تضاف المواد الكيميائية المناسبة مع النبضات وتزاح هذه المواد بسائل مناسب لمسافات طويلة في الطبقة ثم تترك لفترة مناسبة ويعاد وضع البئر في الأنتاج.
م.سفيان الخليل – رئيس جهاز حفر –حقل الرميلان-دائرة الأنتاج –شعبة اصلاح الآبار


----------



## hasangwuhan (1 يونيو 2010)

مشكور يا هندسة وربنا ازيدك من علمو


----------



## المهندس505 (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هزاعي (18 أغسطس 2010)

شي ممتاز.........


----------



## mohammed uae (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*​


----------

